# حساب احداثي نقطة بمعلومية احداثي نقطتين



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

سؤال مطروح للاخوة بالمنتدي
اذا كنت اريد احداثي احد النقط مع العلم اني لا استطيع الوصول اليها
( اعلي سلك انتنة لشبكات المحمول مثلا) ولا استطيع ايجاد المسافة بين الاحداثيين وبين النقطة المراد ايجاد احداثي لها يعني كل المعلوم احداثيين فقط ماذا افعل ؟؟؟؟؟ 
سؤال اخر :
اذا طلب منك ان تعرف المسافة بين احد النقط وبين نقطة اخري لا تستطيع الوصول اليها 
(علي الجهة المقابلة من النهر مثلا ) ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
الادوات : التي معك توتال ستيشن
ارجوا ان يكون هناك نقاش ولتعلم اخي ان الحياة اخذ وعطاء


----------



## المخطط الحضري (21 فبراير 2009)

شكر لك يادكتور على هذه الرياضة الفكرية ارجو ان تزيدنا ( ولان شكرتم لازيدنكم ) فبكل سؤال تحل عقدة
اما جواب السؤال الاول فهو كما يلي :-
1- نصب الجهاز على النقطة المعلومة الاحداثي ولتسمى a 
2- انشاء مثلث قائم الزاوية abc على ان تكون زاوية bac هي الزاوية القائمة في المثلث وبدلالتها تستحدث النقطة b والتي يمكن الوصول اليها وبذلك تكون المسافة و الاتجاه ل( ab ) واحداثيات النقطة b معلومة كلها من دلالة النقطة a , ولتكن النقطة c هي النقطة المجهولة والمطلوب ايجاد احداثياتها 
3- نقل الجهاز الى النقطة b وقياس الزاوية abc 
4- استخراج المسافة ac من حاصل ضرب(tan ) الزاوية abc ×المسافة ab
5- استخراج المسافة bc من حاصل جذر مجموع مربع المسافة ac ومربع المسافة ab
6- استخراج الاتجاه bc من النقطة b بدلالة النقطة a
7- استخراج فرق E للنقطة c من حاصل ضرب ( con ) الاتجاه bc × المسافة bc
واستخراج فرق N للنقطة c من حاصل ضرب ( sin ) الاتجاه bc × المسافة bc
8- الاضافة الجبرية لكل من فرق E و فرق N الى الاحداثي E و N للنقطة b وبهذا نكون قد استخرجنا احداثيات النقطة c بدون الوصول اليها

اما جواب السؤال الثاني فهو من ضمن جواب السؤال الاول
رجائي اليك والى الاساتذة الكرام ان يوضحوا لي بالتفصيل كيفية حساب المنحنيات في الطرق وكيفية تسقيطها 000 تقديري واحترامي للجميع


----------



## د احمد بكر (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي المخطط الحضري
جزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركتك وتفكير جيد اخي 
وما زال الموضوع مطروح وبه طرق عديدة للاجابة
وسوف اطرح في نهاية النقاش طريقة بسيطة وسهلة ان شاء الله
وسوف البي طلبك بموضوع متكامل عن المنحنيات


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم د / أحمد بكر ...............
أرجو الافادة عن طرق الاجابات الاخري للسؤال الاول بشرط استخدام التوتال كاملاً 
وشكراااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 يوليو 2009)

اخيرا دكتور احمد نورتنا من جديد حمد لله علي سلامتك يا دكتور
اخوك محمد


----------



## elk5ateb30 (15 يوليو 2009)

ياريت الاهتمام بشغل الطرق elkhateb.30


----------



## أشرف عبد الرحمن (15 يوليو 2009)

على حد علمي المتواضع....... نضع الجهاز على أحد النقطتين المعلومتي الأحداثي وتسمى النقطة المحتلة ونضع العاكس على النقطة المعلومة الاحداثي الاخري وتسمى النقطة الخلفية وندخل قيم الاحداثيات المحتلة والخلفيةالى الجهاز, ثم نوجة منظار الجهاز نحو النقطة الخلفية ونصفر قراءة الدائرة الافقية ,ثم ندخل على برنامج التوقيع ونضع احداثيات النقطة المجهولة ومن ثم يعطينا الجهاز فرق الانحراف وفرق المسافة بين النقطة المحتلة والمجهولة ,ثم نلف المنظار حتى نجعل فرق الانحراف = صفر , ومن ثم نحرك العاكس في هذا الاتجاة مع التوجية بالمنظار للامام اوللخلف حتى نجعل فرق المسافة= صفر


----------



## فايزمحمد (27 يوليو 2009)

اخي انت اصلا عندك مثلث abcفقط بوقوفك على اول نقطة معلومةa والتسديد على النقطة المعلومة الاخرىb ثم التسديد على النقطة المجهولةc تحصل على الزاوية a 
وكرر العملية بالوقوف على النقطة المعلومة الثانية b ثم سدد على a ثم على المجهولة c تحصل علىb ومن العلاقة c=180-(a+b) a,b,c
وبالتالي تكون حصلت على مثلث معلوم به ثلاث زوايا


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (18 أغسطس 2009)

لقد طلب مني ايجاد احداثيات اشاره اعلي خزان مياه واستعملت طريقتان احداهما جبريه والاخره عمليه .. الاولي بطريقه حساب المثلثات برصد الخزان من نقطتين معلومتين ( زوايا داخليه) ثم حل المثلث ( زاويتان ـ وضلع ـ وانحراف)اولا ايجاد الزاويه الثالثه ثم حساب الانحرافات ثم منهم حساب الاحداثيات وهذه الطريقه مضمونه ونسبه الخطا بسيطه جدا ولا بد من عمل اكثر من مثلث وحسابه علي حده لتاكد من صحه النتيجه .
الطريقه الثانيه / انا اعمل علي توتل ليكا805 به عده برامج منها برنامج extent مد الخطوط من احد النقاط المعلومه تم التوجيه علي النقطه المطلوبه تماما وتم تثبيت حركه الجهاز وعلي بعد 50 متر تقريبا وجهه عامل بالعاكس وكاني في حاله توقيع حتي اصبح اسفل العاكس في مرمي الجهاز ورفعه النقطه وسجله احداثيها ومن نقطه اخره كرره العمليه اصبح عندي اربع نقاط المحتله والمرصوده من وضعين ومن البرنامج وفي الموقع تم حساب احداثيات النقطه كما هو الحال علي برنامج الاتوكاد رسم الاربع نقاط وعمل مد احد الخطوط علي الخط الاخر ,,,,,,,,,, وها انا اعمل علي النقطه مع العلم ان كان الفرق بين الطريقتين في السنتمترات ولكني اعتمد علي طريقه الحساب علي انها هي الصحيحه,,,,,


----------



## tanakaa (18 أغسطس 2009)

آسف ياشباب ولكن أكثر الأفكار عبقرية أكثرها بساطه .......

معلهش آسف الكلام ده كله يتحل بشريط قياس جيد وتودوليت فقط كمــــان ونجيب الأرتفاع كمان 

اللى يعرف يفكر ونشوف قدرات الناس .... تحياتى لكل الأخوة .....


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جدا ياجماعة على الموقع الجامد دة


----------



## أبوالمعتز (2 يناير 2010)

وين الحل يادكتور أحمد نرجو طرحة نظراً لحاجتنا لذلك
وجزيتم خيرا جميعكم


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (2 يناير 2010)

مازلنا ننتظر الطريقة المبسطة من الدكتور أحمد ...أرجو الافادة يا دكتور


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## فالكون (2 يناير 2010)

بمعرفة النقطتين معلومتى الاجداثيات يوجدبأى جهاز توتال برنامج وليكم هذا الجهاز نيكون مثلا فبة برنامج يسمى الخط المعلوم مضع الجهاز فى اى مكان ثم نوجهه الى النقطة الأولى فيقوم الجهاز بجعل الزاوية صفر ثم نوجهه الى النقطة الثانية فيقوم الجهازبحساب الانحراف بينهما بعد ذلك يقوم الجهاز بحساب احداثيات النقطة الواقف عليها الجهاز بعد ذلك نوجه الجهاز الى اى نقطة نريد معرفة احداثياتها او نقوم بالطغط على مفتاح التصفير وبعد ذلك نكتب الاحداثيات فيقوم الجهاز بمعرفة مكان النقطة والبرنامج هوline know


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور


----------



## أبوالمعتز (3 يناير 2010)

أخواني ذوي الخبرة في أستخدام التوتال ستيشن رجاء الرء على السؤال بخصوص حساب احداثي نقطة بمعلومية احداثي نقطتين ولكن لا تستطيع وضع العاكس


----------



## قاسم عبد (4 يناير 2010)

احداثي نقطتين بدون وضع العاكس على النقطه المجهوله وان كانت المسافه بعيده جدا شرط الرؤيه
1-نضع الجهاز على الاولىوصفر الزاويه ثم نضع العاكس على الثانيه بعدها ندور الجهاز على البعيده
2- ننقل الجهاز الى الثانيه ونصفر الزاويه على الاولى وندور باتجاه البعيده لايجاد الزاويه اصبح لدينا مثلث نجد الزاوه الثالثه من180 (مثلث فيه ثلاثه زوايا وضلع) بالحسابات الاماميه


----------



## قاسم عبد (4 يناير 2010)

الاستاذ الفاضل المخطط الحضري السلام عليكم
حل ممتاز ولكن قد لاينجح المثلث القائم احيانا كان تكون النقاط الثلاث لاتشكل مثلث قائم مع الاعتذار الشديد


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (4 يناير 2010)

د احمد شكرا على موضوعك الشيق 

من ردود الاخوان استفدنا الكثير 

وشكرا المخطط الحضري

وننتظر اجابتك يا دكتور


----------



## محمد عبدالحميد جبر (8 يناير 2010)

ارجو الاجابه على الؤال الاول بالمثال
شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ابوهشوم (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك دكتور اعدتني 13 سنه الى ايام الدراسه
لمعرفه المسافه بين النقطتين ا و ب وهما نقطتين لا يمكن الوصول اليهما
نفرض نقطتين لتكونا س وص وننصب الجهاز على س مثلا ونصفر الجهاز على ص ونقيس المسافه بينهما
ثم نقيس الزاويه على النقطتين ا وب
ننقل الجهاز الى ص ونصفر على س وناخذ قراءه الزاويه على ا وب
الان اصبح لدينا مثلث معلوم مسافه وثلاث زوايا س ص ا
ومثلث اخر س ص ب
يمكننا بقوانين حل المثلث معرفه المسافه ا و ب


----------



## ezy_sh (9 يناير 2010)

واللة مافهمة حل السوال الاول ممكن حد يشرحة بقوانين هندسية مبسطة


----------



## الفويزان (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الجواب على السؤال اذا كان الاحداثي للنقطتين معلوم ، والمطلوب استخراج المسافه فالحل الاتي .

1. الخطوه الاولى هي عملية طرح الاحاداثيات .
النقطه الاولى N / E
-
النقطه الثانيه N / E 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فـــــــــــــروق N / E ولها اشاره .

2. عملية قسمه فروق N ÷ فروق E = الناتج .
3. باستخدام الالة الحاسبه اضغط على كلمة Tan Shift الجواب الاخير Ans الجواب = زاويه .
4. الان استخراج المسافه = فروق Sin ÷ E الزاوية = المسافة .
5. استخراج المسافه = فروق Cos ÷ N الزاوية = المسافة .

و الله يوفق الجميع .


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

انا محتاجة جداااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

ممكن كتاب ايرث ورك شرح


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer ghaly (14 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وليد محمد ابوزيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*لمعرفه المسافه بين نقطتين*

نفرض ان النقطه الاولى ( س1؛ص1) والنقطه الثانيه هى (س2 ؛ص2 )

نقوم بطرح (س1ــ س2)2 + ( ص1 ــ ص2 )2 ثم بعد >لك ناتتى بالجزر التربيعى للناتج فنخصل على المسافه بين الاحداثيين


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*حل السؤال ل د/أحمد بكر*

سؤال اخر :
اذا طلب منك ان تعرف المسافة بين احد النقط وبين نقطة اخري لا تستطيع الوصول اليها 
(علي الجهة المقابلة من النهر مثلا ) ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
الادوات : التي معك توتال ستيشن
ارجوا ان يكون هناك نقاش ولتعلم اخي ان الحياة اخذ وعطاء[/quote]

حل المسالة: في الملف المرفق
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## albsqlony (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## كبل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

طب ممكن نحسب بالاله الحاسبة مساحة محصورة بين خمس نقط بمعلومية الاحداثيات


----------

